# Snow Sub available in North Columbus



## germann (Mar 5, 2003)

We sub a couple trucks in North Columbus, Ohio, and are overviewing all options this year. We have 9 ft. Hiniker Scoop plows and bagged salt capabilities, and should have 1-2 trucks available. We do residential mainteance, and have another 1-2 trucks that cover that route. Please call 614-905-7314 if you are looking for reliable subs in the area from Westerville into Dublin. We are located in Lewis Center, and would prefer to stay in the 270 corridor or North.
Thanks,
Philip
[email protected]


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Brickmen, Ameriscape, Winnscapes, Buckeye Landscape, 

They are always looking for subs


----------



## Nationalplowing (Sep 17, 2012)

We are currently hiring subs for the 2012-2013 season. If you are interested please go to our site at http://nationalplowing.com/become-a-subcontractor


----------

